# [solved]sshd can't autostart on boot.

## beyond93

I meet a strange problem with sshd on gentoo 10.1 box.

Before I upgraded some packages and did etc-update,

sshd could autostart on system boot.

Now althought net.eth0 had got ip with DHCP,

sshd can't autostart on system boot.

I forget what config files I have update.

Both net.eth0 and sshd are in default runlevel.

If I typed

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

I got this:

```
* WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started
```

I must manually start sshd with these commands:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

That's very inconvenient for the gentoo box is a little far from my office.

Would somebody know how to get sshd autostart on boot in this situation?

Thanks!Last edited by beyond93 on Wed Jul 07, 2010 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

maybe you should remove "need net" in your /etc/init.d/sshd :

```
depend() {

        use logger dns

}
```

----------

## beyond93

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> maybe you should remove "need net" in your /etc/init.d/sshd :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh! Thank you very much!

It is solved.

----------

## Yuu

You're welcome  :Wink: 

Maybe there's a proper/appropriate solution, but I don't know it. Nevertheless, my laptop and my server still has "need net" in my /etc/init.d/sshd.

----------

